# Poke Free Drivers Station Design



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

AFX 2 - Thanks for the tip. I have protuding screws to clip onto on my driver stations. But it instantly clutters the space and you are right about setting the controller on the screws. The vents to cool the controllers get hung up on the protruding screws. It shouldn't be too hard to change it.

Jim


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I like this idea. I currently have the worse of the offenders you quoted in your other thread--bolts that stick out horizontally. I'm going to look into doing a variation on what you suggested here...

--rick


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

*Poking Bolts*

Many of the tracks I see have the bolts directly under or over the driver stations, which 'hides' the bolts from poking people/kids.


----------



## Manning (Mar 2, 2004)

Just put acorn nuts on the ends of the bolts...Almost reduces the poke hazard to zero...I put nylon acorn nuts on mine to reduce accidental shorting...


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

AfxToo said:


> I wish it was my idea, but it's something I've seen variations of on home and commercial tracks built by some of the most saavy slot car people in the business. Once you've been on a track setup like this for gator clips you'll look at it and wonder why you didn't think of it either.


I ran on a HO Silky track that was set up this way. Worked great. 

GP


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

what we did was drill a hole in the side of the track and then slid a piece of brass in the hole and soldered the wires to that then you just slide the aligator clips onto the brass and theres nothing to catch on its all inside the track


----------



## Rauncy (Sep 1, 1999)

This info is why I still drop by and check out this board! I've been tossing this around for awhile and you all gave me some ideas to work with ! Thanks , Raunchy


----------

